# Rapido 741F electric step



## GF43 (7 mo ago)

Hi, 

Does anyone know if there is an upper weight limit for using the electric step?
Our stopped working after a rather robust member of the family used it & I'm wondering if it's likely to be a mechanical or an electrical issue?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Have you checked the fuse ? Always the first question.

Assuming that the step was stationary with this person on it, there is a possibility that something has bent slightly, does it move in either direction ?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum GF. I like that - robust!


----------



## Boss Hogg (2 mo ago)

Cant answer your post, but i too am rather "robust" and our step doesn't go in and out automatically any longer, we have to "help" it with a foot.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Boss Hog.


----------

